

The iPad: First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you… - g0atbutt
http://codesketch.com/?p=1253

======
g0atbutt
The matchup is pretty incredible. Ghandi was originally talking about civil
rights, but it clearly overlaps in business too.

